
Dramatic Shifts in Technologies on Stack Overflow - benaadams
https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/11/13/cliffs-insanity-dramatic-shifts-technologies-stack-overflow/
======
lucisferre
I wonder how much of the Angular growth is due to weaknesses in documentation
and the relative complexity of Angular compared with alternatives.

I’ve never needed to rely on SO when working with VueJS.

~~~
jordache
That and angular is a complete framework so all aspects of a front end app
would fall under the angular framework umbrella. VueJS is just a view engine.
Questions related to other frameworks that work in conjunction with Vue may
not be lumped together.

~~~
aalleavitch
As someone who works with Angular, the vast majority of the searches I find
myself doing are in the nature of "how to make X library work with Angular".
It's just a massive beast with a lot of moving parts, some of them only
tangentially related to use of the actual library (I find myself doing a lot
of searches related to the Angular CLI, Karma tests, etc).

The other thing that is frustrating is that the changes across the different
versions of Angular are so dramatic that the best way to do things has changed
pretty massively over time, and old versions of Angular are still employed
pretty liberally by companies that don't want to have to go through the
process of porting everything to newer versions. As a result there can be
dozens of different ways to do the same thing and determining which is best
based on your particular situation is non-trivial.

~~~
jordache
Hmm i'd say for me, a lot of searches involve how to do x within Angular. The
API is so large and pretty decent. However it takes some effort to read
through so I just find myself searching ad-hoc questions.

What breaking changes are you referring to? Ever since it Angular 2 Final, the
API has been pretty stable, I've been able to pretty seamlessly upgrade to
angular 4+

~~~
aalleavitch
When I say "across versions" I'm also including AngularJS in there (the
differences between them are still a major point of confusion for a lot of
people). Also, while 4 doesn't introduce any breaking changes I know of, it
does introduce a lot of little details that change best practices.

------
revicon
I’m surprised I didn’t see React mentioned anywhere in the article. I wonder
where its growth curve is compared to angular. Though to be fair, a bunch of
the angular2 growth is people moving from “AngularJS” so it doesn’t exactly
represent angular growth as a whole.

~~~
steve_taylor
See npmcharts for real usage data:
[https://npmcharts.com/compare/react,angular,@angular/core,em...](https://npmcharts.com/compare/react,angular,@angular/core,ember-
cli,vue)

~~~
revicon
This is interesting for sure. I wonder if the different build processes that
react uses vs angular would skew this in one direction or another. I think
npmcharts is just monitoring downloads.

~~~
allover
Can you suggest how the build processes would skew it? For all 3 projects I
believe the recommended build method involves a cli tool that installs each
package once.

------
jxramos
"We see from this plot what remarkable success looks like for a new
technology." \--this ability to render trends is what stands out for me; data
previously generated and lost in the ether of time now recorded someplace for
analysis and visualization. Pairs with LinkedIn's sort of analysis of what
universities pay off with their degrees, etc. A data driven reality is coming
our way.

------
mmgutz
Maybe enterprise folks who are the majority of Angular users go to SO first as
they do with C# and Java questions. I worked in a few co-working spaces.
Startups overwhelmingly favor React.

The SNR on Stack Overflow is becoming lower. Many of the more difficult
questions have chosen answers which are outdated. Software is versioned and
having one blessed and no version tags doesn't work in some cases. Try using
the blessed answers to react-router which frustratingly breaks between each
version.

------
news_to_me
That's a shame about Parse. I just started using it (the open-sourced Parse
Server, anyway) for an iOS project I started, and it really sped up
development time.

Is there a service that does something similar to Parse.com? I would honestly
rather pay for that service than run an instance myself.

------
cryptonector
ORM going down is good news indeed.

~~~
tamasnet
I wonder how much of that is just maturity of the ORM frameworks and their
being hidden/built into other web or app stacks.

~~~
cryptonector
Shush.

:)

------
riffraff
What happened to cocos2d?

~~~
atom_arranger
Apple released
[https://developer.apple.com/spritekit/](https://developer.apple.com/spritekit/)
so people developing 2D games for iOS tend to use that instead now.

Sort of sad to see it's less used now, although I do think Cocos2D probably
had an impact on the API design of SpriteKit, so it lives on in that way at
least.

